# Diablo Sport Tune ?'s



## Robertr2000 (Mar 25, 2006)

I have the Diablo Sport Predator - It came with a corupt Diablo tune and I managed to corupt my factory tune as well :confused 

Does anyone have a Factory tune (06/M6) file for the Predator that I can have (email, FTP...ect)

I'll work on getting the new diablo tune file once I get the correct one in.

But right now... I have a $31k vehicle out front that I do not dare try and start. This is really f'ed up!


----------



## banshee (Jun 7, 2006)

I feel for you man. I'm going through the exact same thing as of earlier today. I'm calling Diablosport monday to see what they say. The program worked only once, and after I reinstalled factory settings, the damn car wouldn't start. It wont read my computer. I think somehow it wiped out my computer so I have to have it rebooted. hopefully I'll do it at the dealer without them finding out I had a program done. I'm taking it to a chevy dealer first so they can tell me the trouble code, and hopefully reflash it without asking questions. That's only if Diablosport can't help me. The thing that sucks is, I just had my new JBA headers and K&N intake installed 2 hours before this happened. Keep me updated on what you find out with your Goat. I'll let you know what happens with mine. I'm located in Modesto, Ca. Maybe we can link up sometime.


----------



## Robertr2000 (Mar 25, 2006)

banshee said:


> I feel for you man. I'm going through the exact same thing as of earlier today. I'm calling Diablosport monday to see what they say. The program worked only once, and after I reinstalled factory settings, the damn car wouldn't start. It wont read my computer. I think somehow it wiped out my computer so I have to have it rebooted. hopefully I'll do it at the dealer without them finding out I had a program done. I'm taking it to a chevy dealer first so they can tell me the trouble code, and hopefully reflash it without asking questions. That's only if Diablosport can't help me. The thing that sucks is, I just had my new JBA headers and K&N intake installed 2 hours before this happened. Keep me updated on what you find out with your Goat. I'll let you know what happens with mine. I'm located in Modesto, Ca. Maybe we can link up sometime.


See the other thread that you started.....


----------



## 05NTEX (Mar 15, 2006)

Must be something with a time bomb in the programming. Im in the same boat tried to change some settings in mine and says programming doesnt match vehicle... finally got stock tune to take. Good luck calling diablo i can tell you their excact word(never heard of that will have to check with tech what your number so i will never call you back) ive been waiting since january on a responce on my 06 pickup programmer issues i finally sold the diablo went with superchips


----------



## AndrewZPSU (Jun 8, 2006)

Well ****, I just bought the diablo for my 04 A4...


----------



## greaser32002 (Mar 6, 2006)

I went through the same exact thing when I got mine back in February.I was so freaked out becaus emy car wouldn't start that I wanted to puke! I thought it was because my brother opened the door during the middle of the programming. I had to call them at 6:00 am (9:00 their time) and explained to them what happened. I asked them if we could force post the stock tune. We finally did, and I was able to start my car again. I've loaded 1 different tune since, and have had no problem, however, I'm still cautious about changing it again. Good luck talking to them.


----------



## baron_iv (Nov 17, 2005)

This is why most people don't do their diablo programming on weekends. There's no way to get ahold of anyone until monday morning. That kinda sucks and I hope you get your problem resolved soon. I was fortunate to not have any problems w/mine, but I did do it during normal business hours just in case.
I would like to hear your resolution when you get it though...it's bound to happen to others and maybe you can help someone else.


----------



## goatfarmer (Jun 6, 2006)

Diablo Sport will take care of you. Alot of people have been buying second hand programmers on ebay with the tune for an LS2 in a vette or SSR and its different for the GTO. If you call Diablo Sport and tell them your dilemna they will have you ship your PCM to them to be reprogrammed..along with the Diablo Programmer so they can put the right software for your vehicle. If your lucky they will throw in a couple of Diablo Sport T-Shirts for your troubles. Yep! Speaking from experience here!!! LOL!


----------

